# Frog Identification



## lizardjasper (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone know what these two frogs are? They were fished out of the pool yesterday. Both were only an inch1/2 long, if that...


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2011)

first one looks like a meowing frog and the other looks like a northern banjo frog :lol:


----------



## ryanrumler (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah the second one is a banjo.i have 93469346 of banjo tad poles in my pond and the mother is very loud haha


----------



## Adsell (Feb 20, 2011)

First one is Ornate Burrowing frog Platyplectrum ornatum, second is striped marsh frog Limnodynastes peroni


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Adsell! Any idea on this one fished out this morning? Or is he another Ornate Burrowing frog with different markings?








bumping!!! I wanna know...


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like another Ornate Burrowing frog. They _usually_ have a splotch on the back of their head, behind the eyes.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Feb 25, 2011)

The second frog is a Spotted Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes tasmaniensis)


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah the second one is a spotted marsh- striped marsh gave stripes not bloches duhh


----------

